# Pure-ftpd pure-pw can-t manage mysql

## honp

Hi all,

i only wanted to know, if pure-pw can manage users that are stored in mysql db and not in a file. 

Thank you very much

H.

----------

## honp

No one knows? No one uses pure-ftpd?

----------

## honp

I need it again and still nothing...  :Sad: 

----------

## Carnildo

No, it can't.  "pure-pw" is only for managing users in the "/etc/pureftpd.passwd" file.

----------

## syn0ptik

no you wrong, new version keep --with-mysql option in configure

here

http://www.pureftpd.org/project/mysql-udf-global-user-variables

you should define user id in database and password.

----------

## honp

syn0ptik: i dont underestand. What is this good for? I have users in db, and I just need to "update" purepw so it is able to manage db values. (all necesary information this new purepw command need are stored in /etc/puremysql.comf (sorry i dont know exact name)

Or this link you provided has answer to my question and i only dont underestand it?  :Smile: 

H.

----------

## syn0ptik

no you need keep users in /etc/passwd and uid with password in mysql db.

----------

## honp

Ok, thanks guys,

what could be that difficult to write purepw that can manipulate users in db? Maybe i will try to do it  :Smile: 

H.

----------

